# How can I customize FreeBSD Boot loader?



## fbsd_ (Apr 24, 2021)

We are seeing a menu with FreeBSD logo and FreeBSD ball devil on boot. I want to change codes that running when we select a boot option. I already checked /boot. I saw menu.rc and loader.rc but I want to change codes that running when selected an option. So how?

Some information about my system:
FreeBSD 12.2
x86_64


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 24, 2021)

Maybe you should start with what you _need_. What option are you missing, what should it do?


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 24, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Maybe you should start with what you _need_. What option are you missing, what should it do?


I want it to back up system every time I open with snapshots.


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

freebsd-src/menu-commands.4th at main · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Maybe I can modify that commands.
or this one:








						freebsd-src/menu.lua at main · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2021)

The FreeBSD loader(8) of 12.2 uses LUA, not the old Forth loader.


----------

